# Spring Cleaning....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I'm going to start today.... Hoping to be done tomorrow.... With the mail part of the house anyhow. Maybe Wednesday I'll start & finish the attic.... Then the garage finished by the end of the week....

Big plans I know. But I'm going to give it my all....


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I started too. Yesterday was scrub day. I pulled out the stove and fridge and washed the wall behind them & the nasty floor underneith. Got the top of the frindge while I was behind it too. Pulled everything off the shelves, washed them and to add to the fun, since I was making such a mess cleaning, I pulled the stove top off and got all the overflow gunk scraped off of there. 
Im still not done so today I will put everything back on the shelves.

Its not fair to make myself do spring cleaning and they go and predict snow for tomorrow.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

The thought of cleaning behind my stove makes me shudder.... LOL
I've been here almost 2 years and haven't done that yet, and i am not sure when the people before me would have done it **gag**


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, i just hate the thought of cleaning behind the stove too. when i moved here almost 2 years ago this place was absolutely spotless.it's a far cry from that now. i haven't done much since christmas when i tumbled down the stairs to the lower level. yesterday i felt quite good and washed and dried the clothes from my bed and the guest room. vacumned and shampooed the carpets upstairs and down. made some home made bread. cleaned the 2 1/2 bathrooms.put furniture polish on everything in sight.hung up all my easter decoration inside and out. i still should move out that stove. only 2 sides are hidden.then of course i have to move out the fridge. right now i'm resting.~Georgia.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I actually got my pantry cleaned out! It was pretty gross, but is now clean and being restocked with new food. I'd love to clean behind my stove, but it is a one piece double oven with vent. I can't move it myself. I'm sure it's disgusting.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I've started in RE doing my spring cleaning, as I have a new motivator. DH picked out a great paint color for the living room, and I'm nearly done applying the second coat. He said if I paint it, he'll buy new curtans and slip covers AND get me a shampooer with furniture attachments! He's also building the new shelves for my pantry closet and helping me rearrange the office and the nursery for my grandkids. (those rooms are being swapped and then painted.) The motivation? Sarah will be born in 3 weeks and we just realized her room is not ready!!! She doesn't even have a bed! We are terrible grandparents.........lol!! So, since we have to haul out 2 rooms into the living room and pantry closets in order to do those rooms, we decided to do the living room and pantry first so there is more room and it looks nice while we are doing the others.

With luck, we will also get the kitchen walls all scrubbed down and painted, and re-do the sunporch so the snake tank can be moved out there for the summer.

The only room I'm dreading is the bathroom. Some brilliant individual decided that a stucco wall in an unventilated bathroom was a good idea. I have to scrape it all off before I can scrub and paint. I'm going to hold a scraping party!!! Wanna come?


----------



## Kittencaboodle (Apr 3, 2009)

Ninn said:


> The only room I'm dreading is the bathroom. Some brilliant individual decided that a stucco wall in an unventilated bathroom was a good idea. I have to scrape it all off before I can scrub and paint. I'm going to hold a scraping party!!! Wanna come?


That really does sound like a horrible idea. You have to wonder what went through their heads when they did that. 

The kids and I are going to get the house picked up, hopefully, this week. They are on spring break and it will give me something to do to keep them occupied during the snowy days to fill the "I'm Bored" moments.


----------

